# Hello



## (s)aint (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey guys, just wanted to say hello. I enjoy writing in general but particularly horror stories and thought I'd join. How do I change my name? I was just going to use this as my username, thanks.

If someone could change my name to (s)aint I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Gavrushka (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey and welcome. 

There are a few good horror writers on this site, and some have books published. - In my younger days, I loved H P Lovecraft kind of horror... I used to read it before sleep, and considered the nightmares a fair price to pay!

I think Administrators have the ability to change user names. - I think it may be best to contact them after a few days and a few posts... - Oh, and once you've made ten posts, you can start a thread featuring your own work for others to critique. - Changes to your profile I believe can be made after 72 hours... - I should pay more attention to what the rules are shouldn't I? 

There's a link in my sig (piglet's picks) to some of the site's resources but, should you have any questions, feel free to ask away.


----------



## (s)aint (Mar 13, 2014)

Ah okay thanks! I already have a story I wrote a while back that I'd like to post eventually. Who would I contact to get my name changed?


----------



## Gavrushka (Mar 13, 2014)

I'll contact someone on your behalf, as I am not entirely sure! EEK!  - Leave it with me. - Bear in mind, you may have to wait a few days (and posts) before your name can be changed. - BUT I have seen it done once, so no it can be. 

I look forward to reading your story in due course. In the hope of inspiring others to offer their thoughts on it, it may be worthwhile critiquing the work of other horror writers, and they may be more amenable to return the compliment.

Oh and stories to look out for: Inkwellmachine and Pluralized post horror stories quite regularly... Both must have suffered traumas in their childhood, cos the words they write just aint natural...


----------



## (s)aint (Mar 13, 2014)

Will do thanks. Mine is a sorta a re imaging/tribute to Silent Hill: Downpour and I'm sure there are some fans of the series here.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi (s)aint, welcome to the site.


----------



## (s)aint (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks bro


----------



## PiP (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi (s)aint and a warm welcome to our creative community. If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask  If you enjoy writing short stories why not enter our monthly Literary Maneuvers Fiction-Competition, it's great fun and you also receive feedback from the judges.


----------



## (s)aint (Mar 13, 2014)

Ah thanks, how would I enter the contest?


----------



## Gavrushka (Mar 13, 2014)

Oooh get writing a story (max 650 words). This month's prompt is 'Unexpectedly Nude'... I think you have until midnight (GMT) tomorrow to submit it. - The rules are at the top of the link piglet posted.

AND if you do enter, good luck!


----------



## (s)aint (Mar 13, 2014)

Only 650 words? I tend to embellish things and go on and on so that is a challenge haha. I'll do it if I have the time, I have to work soon.


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome to WF. Horror is one of my favorite genres. Who's your favorite horror writer?


----------

